

Ffmpeg developers back in control after coup attempt - zdw
http://ffmpeg.org/index.html

======
DarkShikari
Incorrect. The former BDFL (Michael Niedermayer) has seized control from the
rest of the developers by stealing the DNS entry for ffmpeg.org.

The majority of developers (in terms of lines of code written) have been
effectively kicked off the project.

Note to other open source projects: this is what happens when you let yourself
be led by a poisonous person.

~~~
allenbrunson
ergh. unfortunate.

well, the project is already forked into libav, right? is development of that
one going forward?

~~~
DarkShikari
Nothing has changed in terms of actual development trees: it was already
previously forked into the videolan.org git tree (Michael's) and the
ffmpeg.org git tree. The latter is now libav.

Previously, Michael was doing massive amounts of cherry-picking from the other
tree, since the vast majority of commits have been there.

The big annoyance for users will be probably when the main tree (now libav)
decides to bump the API to the next version. Michael will either be forced to
import all the changes exactly, or end up with an incompatible API, which will
cause _NIGHTMARES_ , especially if they both have the same soname version!

